# Update



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I cant believe what im seeing this morning !!!!! 3 normal ferals .....they are behaving as tho they never had the trauma they had yesterday.

Ill have to be a bit careful for a day or three .. but unbelivably they dont seem to have any side effects.

On the weekend ill start taking them for walks outside ....When Houdini when walkabout she slept on the couch !!!! I can pick the other two up .. so slowly and surely they will be able to have free reign.

8)


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

That's great news!!  I'm not surprised that they bounced back quickly. All of mine have done the same whenever we've taken them to the vet, even for traumatic things like fixing, enemas, boarding, etc. Even if you're right there the whole time helping the vet, they seem to consider "Mom the evil vet's assistant" as a totally separate person from "Mom who takes care of me at home."


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

they are a bit quiet obviously but other wise fine... normal cats bounce back quickly BUT these 3 after having to trap them yesterday ....i cant believe it truly .. i would have expected them to at least be a bit wary of us .....but nothing ......

And as weird as what it sounds I truly believe its because i explained to them whats going to happen..


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Great news! They know where their bread is buttered and their tummies are rubbed!


----------

